# Big turbo 0-60



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm just curious; what's your setup and fastest 0-60 time? How much whp?


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Bago47 said:


> I'm just curious; what's your setup and fastest 0-60 time? How much whp?


0-60 2.8 - 734hp


----------



## PzPicklez (May 16, 2013)

:bs:


EvoJetta said:


> 0-60 2.8 - 734hp


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

opcorn:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I made 570 all wheel, however, 0-60 times really aren't that impressive IMO.

You wait 3 seconds or so just to get into your power range (4,500+) in 1st gear. Add another second or so because getting to 60 mph in a 6speed requires a shift into third I believe.

I doubt it is anything under 4.5 sec for any big turbo AWD TT. A V8 will turn out much more impressive 0-60 times. I'd even challenge to say a drastically modified K04 (Max's car) or hybrid could turn a better 0-60 time due to their lower and broader torque range.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> I'd even challenge to say a drastically modified K04 (Max's car) or hybrid could turn a better 0-60 time due to their lower and broader torque range.


This is exactly what I was thinking. 0-60 small frame turbo. 60-100+, BT all day.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking. 0-60 small frame turbo. 60-100+, BT all day.


Oh yeah, as soon as a powerful BT is in it's power band and in a gear it actually has some time to pull in (3rd+) it's all tail lights for a hybrid.

I will severely miss the ability to drop from 6th to 3rd just to get into my powerband and fly past someone on the highway.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> Oh yeah, as soon as a powerful BT is in it's power band and in a gear it actually has some time to pull in (3rd+) it's all tail lights for a hybrid.
> 
> I will severely miss the ability to drop from 6th to 3rd just to get into my powerband and fly past someone on the highway.


Yeah, my buddies BT is scary. Its almost unusable from light to light. Im usually at the other end of the intersection before he gets going. But after that, its all over but the crying.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> You wait 3 seconds or so just to get into your power range (4,500+) in 1st gear.


Only if you don't know how to launch/don't have enough tire or clutch. :laugh: Regardless of turbo size, the car's suspension/tires/drivetrain can be setup to achieve a much better 0-60 time than waiting 3 seconds to get to 4500 rpms in 1st. I may have to find some deserted road and get some times with the Torque app, although the PSS's allow a little more squat than I like.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I've never measured or datalogged it, but my best measured 60ft to date is a 1.6 (before I had a 2 step).
Using the data would give me about a 2.9-3.1 0-60 times (maybe even better). As stated, BT cars with their ramping curves will have slightly increased 0-60 times, especially when there is a need for an upshift with both 5/6 speed gearings to get to 60 mph. :beer:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Don't any of you "BT" TT's launch the car from a stand still? Anyone use a wot box or 2 step? Or are you afraid exploding your transmission/angle drive?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

18T_BT said:


> Don't any of you "BT" TT's launch the car from a stand still? Anyone use a wot box or 2 step? Or are you afraid exploding your transmission/angle drive?


I've launched mine from a hole countless times with grippy 315 r-comp rubber all around, and a lot more TQ spike down low than any BT can dream off. Why are you asking?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I've launched mine from a hole countless times with grippy 315 r-comp rubber all around, and a lot more TQ spike down low than any BT can dream off. Why are you asking?


But are you a "BT" car?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I've launched mine from a hole countless times with grippy 315 r-comp rubber all around, and a lot more TQ spike down low than any BT can dream off. Why are you asking?



Do you spin a lot when that happens? Just curious as to how much abuse the angle drive can take. I was able to cut 1.7X 60ft with my FWD heap, wondering if I can lower that with the TT without having to replace parts. I know the 02M is stronger then my 02J, just curious.




20v master said:


> But are you a "BT" car?



:laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> But are you a "BT" car?


I'm not!!! But for the question asked, I think that my input is relevant since I put way more stress on components down low than a BT. The early TQ spike is what I'd think blows transmission/angle drive... No?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> Don't any of you "BT" TT's launch the car from a stand still? Anyone use a wot box or 2 step? Or are you afraid exploding your transmission/angle drive?



I have many times but honestly RPM selection became a choice between spinning clutch and spinning tires. The car just wasn't easy for me to launch in general to be honest and I think that was due to my clutch selection (kevlar/pucked/unsprung).

I have never had an AWD issue or trans issue due to launching. Nothing has ever exploded. While not in my possession the 3rd gear shift fork broke but I have no idea how that happened.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I'm not!!! But for the question asked, I think that my input is relevant since I put way more stress on components down low than a BT. The early TQ spike is what I'd think blows transmission/angle drive... No?


That would be the assumption, but I know a regular back in the day in the 1.8T forum Haldex'ed his Mk4 GTI and promptly cracked the angle drive casing from 6K+ rpm launches on not very sticky rubber with a 35R. That would point more to RPM being the culprit than low(er) rpm TQ. For the question asked, you can't give a 0-60 time whether you're a big turbo or not (not that anyone has answered with useful input...).


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

but... I launch Max's car at 5-6k clutch dumps? :laugh: (sorry Max)


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

20v master said:


> That would be the assumption, but I know a regular back in the day in the 1.8T forum Haldex'ed his Mk4 GTI and promptly cracked the angle drive casing from 6K+ rpm launches on not very sticky rubber with a 35R. That would point more to RPM being the culprit than low(er) rpm TQ. For the question asked, you can't give a 0-60 time whether you're a big turbo or not (not that anyone has answered with useful input...).



Exactly, I was remembering Peter's car as well. Aren't the EVO guys angle drive, what gives? :laugh: I guess, I'll find out the hard way


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> but... I launch Max's car at 5-6k clutch dumps? :laugh: (sorry Max)


But...it doesn't make the TQ at 5-6K that a BT setup makes.


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

I would say with a good hard launch and NLS you should be able to hit 60 under 4 seconds, especially if you have your rev limiter raised and can actually get to 60 in 2nd


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

18T_BT said:


> Do you spin a lot when that happens? Just curious as to how much abuse the angle drive can take. I was able to cut 1.7X 60ft with my FWD heap, wondering if I can lower that with the TT without having to replace parts. I know the 02M is stronger then my 02J, just curious.
> 
> :laugh:


With fat sticky tires on a quattro, you're not going to spin tires on a full clutch release. You'd need to slip the clutch heavily to make that happen (and that lots of unnecessary abuse). With AWD you just want a full clutch drop at the right RPM and it'll hook. I'd think that with drag specific tires and a grabby cluch 1.2-1.3 60ft is easily attainable in an AWD TT. 



20v master said:


> But...it doesn't make the TQ at 5-6K that a BT setup makes.


For some reason, I knew that I should have stayed away from a thread with BT in the title (even when there's nothing but crickets and the input is relevant to the topic) 

When you launch a car the TQ produced is nowhere near what it is when the car is loaded and running. The reason for the revs at the start is to not have the motor bugging once the clutch is dropped and the RPM falls to where it hooks. The stress and damage is done when you launch (low rpm, not what you rev the motor to), and the majority of failures are at the start (the rest are missed shifts and over revs). Ask the DSMers and EVOers where they left their transfer case internals, they will all answer "at the line" - and same goes for the Hondas (except that they're usually picking up axles remains). I'll remove myself from a dicussion that I don't belong, and leave it to the BT monsters (who knows, what I have to bring is sooo foreign to this group that it is not welcomed). :beer:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> With fat sticky tires on a quattro, you're not going to spin tires on a full clutch release. You'd need to slip the clutch heavily to make that happen (and that lots of unnecessary abuse). With AWD you just want a full clutch drop at the right RPM and it'll hook. I'd think that with drag specific tires and a grabby cluch 1.2-1.3 60ft is easily attainable in an AWD TT.



I wouldn't say that 1.2 or 1.3 60 ft is easy. I mean, the fastest AWD guy in the states does a 1.400 and his car is pretty light with pretty big turbo (obviously he is not geared for 60ft) so, I think it's still hard pressed to get lower than that unless that is what you are set up for:


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5565141-2012-Race-Ladder


Adam's favorite Chris Green's S4 with a 12vr6 motor still cuts 1.55 60 ft. I've seen EVO's pull 1.35 60 ft but not VAG cars...


And of course it depends on your clutch set up as you'll have to shift so how quickly those syncros allow you to do that is another issue


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I think a more relevant comparison would be 1/4 mile time for the BT guys.


----------

